# Save Smooshi! All members please read!



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

This is what I posted on Facebook so I'll just share it on here. I will add some links as well.

"Hey everyone, I normally don't post much on facebook but I need your help 

After hearing about this and listening to a podcast I couldn't believe this was actually going on. Some of you may know that I have some sort of obsession for aquatic life, so this really hit a soft spot. My birthday is coming up so if anyone would want to cheer me up a bit so I'm all smiles for that day of celebration, please donate and contribute! Wish me a happy birthday on their go fund me website 

It's the only gift i really want. I really do appreciate everything, big or small, it's all love <3 #‎savesmooshi‬

Also this is LOCAL! Do something!"

Now I'm passing this onto the GTA Aquaria forum members! So those that have met me in person should feel a little more pressure because it is my birthday and it would make me even happier hahahaha but all jokes aside donate to these 3 individuals who have put themselves on the line for animals that can't speak or represent themselves (wish they could)
So i urge you to listen to some pods casts or google save smooshi for other stories and more info here is there site!

www.savesmooshi.org/ (Info website)
www.savesmooshi.com (Go fund Me)

Cheers and happy new years!


----------

